# Spring 2012 Timetables



## Datura (Nov 27, 2011)

For many university/high school students (American ones, at least), the fall semester is coming to a close. I've already got my spring schedule planned; anybody else? What does your timetable look like?

I will be taking *Environmental Geography* (Monday/Wednesday 9:00-9:50), mostly because it's a required course for my intended major, which is Urban Geography. On Monday I will also have an *Environmental Geography discussion* from 11:00-11:50. My next Monday/Wednesday class is *Intermediate German Grammar & Usage* from 12:30-13:45. I'm incredibly nervous about it, especially because I took a semester off from German and I probably ended up forgetting most of it. Oops. Finally on Monday/Wednesday, I have *Honors Seminar: The Pursuit of Pleasure* from 16:00-17:15, which I'm fairly excited about. The course is about how entertainment (cinemas, amusement parks, etc.) has evolved throughout human history and how entertainment venues reflect the social backgrounds of their users.

Then I have *Intermediate Algebra* (Tuesday/Thursday 9:30-10:45), which is going to be incredibly easy. I'm only taking it to fulfill the University's math requirement, which I unfortunately didn't test out of. Oh well. Not worried about this! On Thursday I have *Queer Migrations* from 16:00-18:40. It fulfills the University's Cultural Diversity requirement, which is the only reason I'm taking it. Hopefully it isn't too boring, because I imagine I'll be quite exhausted by that time on Thursday.

The reason I kept my Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Fridays relatively open is because I want to keep my work schedule (I'm a web developer for one of the colleges within the University) fairly easy to maintain.


----------



## spaekle (Nov 27, 2011)

Yay for having one less six-hour studio than I did this semester. :I

explanation of the classes:

"Illust Stu Conc Prac" is also known as "Illustration Methods" and is basically the generic Illustration class for Sophomores. It has all the cool assignments like character design and caricature and whatnot. 

"Ill Studio Dsn Dig" is one six-hour class divided into two sections; the first part is more of a design class where we do annoying assignments that the professor even admits he designs specifically to piss us off. The second part is a digital class where we learn about Photoshop and Illustrator.

"AD Design Concepts" is an Advertising/Graphic Design class where we spend a million dollars printing shit out every week and design page spreads, print ads, and ads in general. "AD Design Conc (Team)" is the same thing only it's all group projects. 

Philosophy and Psychology are self-explanatory. :v


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Dec 3, 2011)

I've got:

1st period: Food and Nutrition
2nd period: Lunch
3rd period: English
4th period: Spare
5th period: Math


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 3, 2011)

1st Period: English 9 Honors
2nd Period: PE :P
3rd Period: Algebra II
4th Period: Health
5th Period: French I :33
6th Period: Biology


----------



## Phantom (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not in school but, wow you guys have small schedules. I remember in high school I had at least seven, and lunch... 

Like my senior year, at least what I remember

1st Period: Gym
2nd Period: AP Euro
3rd Period: Teacher's Assisstant - Web Design
4th Period: AP English 12
5th Period: Philisophy and World Religions/Catechism of the Catholic Church 
6th Period: Lunch
7th Period: Teacher's Assisstant - Digital Photography Photoshop
8th Period: Personal Christianity (PC for short, was a required class in order to graduate)

School started at 8:30 AM with first period running a little long and every other class going at 44 minutes with 5 in between for hallway time.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 3, 2011)

My high school starts at 7:30 and each class is 2 hours :P


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine starts at 8 and ends at 2:36. Each class is an hour and 15 minutes. We each have 4 periods + lunch each semester and there are 2 semesters.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Dec 3, 2011)

School goes from 9:00 to 3:48. Each block is 90 minutes with 6 minutes between classes. A days and B days.

*A Day*
1st: Concert Band
2nd: Honors Biology
3rd: Latin IV Honors [B Lunch (12:42-1:12)]
4th: Pre-Calculus

*B Day*
5th: English 10 Honors
6th: school-wide study hall
7th: AP World History [C Lunch (1:12-1:42)]
8th: PE 10/Driver's Ed (1st semester)/Health 10 (2nd)


----------



## Superbird (Dec 3, 2011)

Good old block schedules! Good thing I don't have one!

Same 8-period schedule as Middle School.

1st: [Honors] Civics / (Cultures and Civilizations)
2nd: [Honors] English I / (Cultures and Civilizations)
3rd: [Honors] Biology
4th: French I
5th: Lunch
6th: Symphonic Band
7th: [Honors] Algebra II
8th: Health II


----------



## Minish (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't know what my schedule will be like!! I won't even choose half of it until at least the week of next term. but my four modules will be:

Introduction to Anthropology II
English - Structure and Use
Philosophy - Knowledge and Mind
Introduction to Sociology II

They all sound a lot less interesting than this term. :C


----------



## Zuu (Dec 9, 2011)

I am excited.

Modern Digital System Design
History of Mathematics
Higher Mathematics for Engineers and Scientists I [Differential Equations]
Programming Principles II - C++
Organization of American Government


----------



## Adriane (Dec 10, 2011)

All classes are either 60 or 90 minutes.

*Monday*
Music History II 
Conducting II
Music Theory IV
Aural Techniques IV
Form and Analysis
University Concert Band
Applied Piano III

*Tuesday*
Woodwind Methods
Athletic Band
Jazz Band
Aiken Concert Band

*Wednesday*
Music History II 
Conducting II
Music Theory IV
Aural Techniques IV
Form and Analysis
University Concert Band

*Thursday*
Woodwind Methods
Athletic Band
Jazz Band
Applied Flute IV

*Friday*
Music History II 
Conducting II
Music Theory IV
Percussion II
Music Technology


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 10, 2011)

Engineering Science, Numerical Analysis, Algebraic Geometry, Classical Mechanics, Multivariable Calculus.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 10, 2011)

Music Dragon said:


> Engineering Science, Numerical Analysis, Algebraic Geometry, Classical Mechanics, Multivariable Calculus.


Vilken ingenjör typ studerar du att bli? Electrical/computer seems quite promising. (Och känns som jag har frågat dig förr. Oh well.)


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 10, 2011)

Zuu said:


> Vilken ingenjör typ studerar du att bli? Electrical/computer seems quite promising. (Och känns som jag har frågat dig förr. Oh well.)


Well... This is what I'm doing now. So basically, it could be anything. I'm leaning towards Engineering Physics, though the Master of Science in Engineering + Master of Education combo would make sense, since I've considered becoming a teacher. Really, anything that lets me refer to myself as "Magister Chen" will do.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 10, 2011)

My school goes from 7:45-2:37. 
1. PE (s1), Health (s2)
2. English 10
3. Women's choral
4. US history
5. Spanish
6.honors Bio
7. Geometry 

At my school, fith period has four sections of 24 minute each (each regular class is 48 minutes long).  We have one block of study hall, one block of lunch, and two blocks of class.  The order can change depending on the lunch you have


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 10, 2011)

Introduction to Drawing, Representation and Interpretation, Creativity: Theory, Practice and History, Film and Cinema Studies. not that excited for film and cinema studies, but I have to take it if I want to take Animation & Filmosophy.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 10, 2011)

Music Dragon said:


> Well... This is what I'm doing now. So basically, it could be anything. I'm leaning towards Engineering Physics, though the Master of Science in Engineering + Master of Education combo would make sense, since I've considered becoming a teacher. Really, anything that lets me refer to myself as "Magister Chen" will do.


Aa jag har hört av KTH förr. I can admit that "Magister Chen" sounds quite nice. Jag tycker du kunde lära väl. I'm not sure what i'd look for in a graduate program. Probably Computer Science, if i head to study at that level.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll go look it up.

*Monday*
The Modern Novel (Lecture) - 12-2pm
Creative Writing 1 (Lecture) - 3-5pm

*Tuesday*
Shakespeare & the Renaissance (Lecture) - 1-3pm

*Wednesday*
The Modern Novel (Tutorial) - 10-11am
Shakespeare & the Renaissance (Tutorial) - 3-4pm

*Thursday*
[no classes]

*Friday*
Creative Writing 1 (Tutorial) - 1-2pm

I know. My life is so _stressful_.


----------



## Adriane (Dec 10, 2011)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I'll go look it up.
> 
> *Monday*
> The Modern Novel (Lecture) - 12-2pm
> ...


That _glaring_ you feel from a distance? That would be me. From across the ocean.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm sorry, I can't feel it over the halo of my arts degree surrounding my fabulously cushy grey matter.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 11, 2011)

Next semester I'm technically doing seven modules, but only five of those seven have any lectures (one is a coursework based module that has labs and other things, but no regular lectures, and the other is a field course that takes place in June/July in Kenya). I am reconsidering my choice of some modules so I may end up with a different timetable, but this is what my weeks look like so far:

*MONDAY*
0900: Genes and Development 1
1210: Comparative Cell Biology and Cell Death
1310: Genes and Development 1
1410: Genome Expression and Organisation
1610: Genome Expression and Organisation

(i am not going to enjoy mondays. luckily, genome expression was the one I wanted to change even before I saw my timetable, so.)

*TUESDAY*
1410: Comparative Cell Biology and Cell Death

(this day may look brilliant, but it's not. it's actually probably the worst day in my week and has already proven to be the most difficult day to actually attend. when you only have one lecture at like two pm it's kind of hard to wake up for it. or go if you're already awake, because hey it's only one lecture, right?)

*WEDNESDAY*
0900: Plant Development and Physiology

(nooooooo bane of my life. ; ; I hate plants, srs, and I've already had to deal with plants at nine am all year. it kind of ruins my Tuesdays actually because the only night I go out is Tuesday night and this means I can't actually GO OUT out, I have to just go to the pub and come home early)

*THURSDAY*
1510: Plant Development and Physiology

(see Wednesday's entry. i guess this day would be a good going-out day if I had like, anywhere to go on a Wednesday.)

*FRIDAY*
1210: Eukaryotic Micro-organisms
1610: Eukaryotic Micro-organisms

(i don't mind this one so much really because it's exactly the same as this semester, except i've got ecology now and mico then.)​
I think in all it's an okay timetable, but there are several things I'd like to do to it to make it better. That basically involves putting everything from Wednesday onwards into Tuesday and giving myself a five day weekend, but alas that is not possible. ; ; Mondays will probably be the easiest day to attend because it's so full, and I predict Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays will be rather difficult. I may swap out either Genes and Development 1 or Genome Expression and Organisation for Animal Behaviour, though (I can only swap those two because they're optionals, not cores, and my field course option is pretty much concrete now so I can't get rid of that).

Animal Behaviour would make Tuesdays far more bearable but would dent Monday's charm, although not by a whole lot. IDK what to do, really! I'll have to see how the first week of lectures goes and, if I don't like the content of one of my modules, I'll see about changing.


----------



## Aisling (Dec 11, 2011)

Once again I registered too late to get into the Biology I need, but I'm going to be keeping an eye on it in case someone in that class right now doesn't pay their fees by Jan 4 and their schedules get purged. I really want that class so I can drop that stupid phys ed class that happens during the nerd club meetings. If I have to abandon nerd club I will cry because it's the only club here I'm interested in at all- also I'm supposed to be doing the t-shirt designs for Omnicon and stuff and it'll be kind of hard to keep in touch with everyone if I can't attend any meetings

Other than that it's an okay schedule. I'm going to have to wake up an hour earlier than I have been, but eh


----------



## bulbasaur (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, we have two "days" with four blocks each. The blocks last 74 minutes long.

A: Music Composition and Technology
B: Physical Education
C: Science
D: English

E: ((free block to do online Calculus))
F: French
G: Social Studies
H: Woodworking


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 22, 2011)

My schedule is pretty much exactly the same as last semester.

Period 1: Concert Band
Period 2: Something with computers that I forgot
Period 3: Spanish III
Period 4: Biology
Period 5: World History
Lunch
Period 6: Expository Writing
Period 7: Algebra II


----------

